# Bit the bullet/installed for the "Lowering Suspension Upgrade System with Stabilizer Bar"



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Although I used the Flowmaster exhaust mod instead of the GM Performance Part in that case, I went the GMPP route for the suspension mod: Chevrolet Accessories. The GM dealer where I bought the Cruze did the install for an all-in price of $800.

Since it included the stabilizer bar, I figured it was more fully engineered than just a spring kit. As I read here on the forum, the difference in the car's stance is pretty small. That's fine, since I wasn't looking for a slammed look, just less of a floaty feel.

The goal is for the car (2018 Premiere RS Hatch) to be more composed in cornering. I suppose it is. I didn't want to affect the car's ride (having reduced the harshness with an aforementioned tire and wheel swap). I haven't detected any change there, either.

Which is really the point of the post. I'm not sure it is a great value. The handling difference is pretty small, at least on the roads I've tried around here so far. I'm curious if others had the experience, either with this upgrade or the Eibach springs, of a significant handling improvement.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

For $800 I would have been upset with it, but for ~$275 and a self-install I was happy with the mild increase in ride comfort and to level out the car (the rear drops a few mm more than the front.) 

The Eibach kit was just a little bit too low for my taste and needs, and my Cruze is only used as a highway cruiser/daily. I have another car to carve corners with.

If you really want to improve handling I'd spend the money on better tires, a performance oriented alignment, lighter wheels, and brake pads, in that order (unless you're going wider on wheels/tires, then you have to do those together. )


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Well, I did the tire & wheel swap to improve the ride with no loss in handling: RS badging + Tire and Wheel Combo | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com) 

Are you saying it did what you wanted for comfort and appearance, but you didn't notice any improvement in handling from the "sport suspension upgrade" either?


----------



## burbigo (Jun 23, 2020)

What do you mean, whey you say that you didn't notice improvement ?

TweakBox Tutuapp


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

I noticed an immediate difference, but it's not a huge one. I suppose it depends a bit on what you consider "handling" to involve. The change to lateral grip is going to be nearly negligible and the steering feel will remain comically over-boosted and dull, but the car does feel more predictable through transitions and over bumps on account of more controlled body roll.

One further comment though - someone on Facebook that installed the kit on their diesel/manual/hatch and they claim that the sway bar in the kit and on their car had the same part number. I can't substantiate that claim at all as I know mine (diesel/manual/sedan) had different numbers/codes and was 1mm larger diameter, with the same 4mm wall thickness.


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks for the additional details, Phil. I certainly coveted less roll, more control (reduced "float") and no loss in comfort. I'm not good enough at wrenching to have done this myself and applaud those who can and do. I'll grow more appreciation for the mod this coming weekend, when I go hunting for more curves. But I'm not a gourmet, having driven the Tail of the Dragon only because it was on my way to somewhere else, but did wish I was driving my long-traded Isuzu Impulse ("Handling by Lotus") or my last car, a Saturn/Opel(Vauxhall/Holden) Astra XR instead of a Subaru Forester.


----------

